# Website help..warehouse management



## Jdokan (Jul 13, 2007)

I could use so help with websites similar to another post...Mine request branches into a different arena though...
I have a client that provides Martial Arts Supplies.  He wants to be able to expedite orders for his local Karate Schools. As such here's the real question...
I want to build a database/ enhance the current website that will allow YOUR school to have a page listing the inventory to buy...THey would "buy it" through your school...there is no $$$ transactions happening...they place an order it prints in the warehouse it gets picked packed and ready for your typical weekly pick up...the end result is you don't have to interact with the client(student) for the initial ordering process....I have looked at http://www.smartwin.com.au/ and am wondering if there is another solution that may be better....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 13, 2007)

Might be something doable through one of the shopping cart programs like Zencart or OSCommerce...but I'm not sure how right now.  I'll try digging around and see if that's something they can do.  It's an interesting question, love to see others answers.


----------



## Jdokan (Jul 13, 2007)

thanks Bob!!


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 13, 2007)

Do you want the schools page on the suppliers page, or the schools page?

What sort of setup does he have now for a shopping cart?


----------



## Jdokan (Jul 13, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Do you want the schools page on the suppliers page, or the schools page?
> 
> What sort of setup does he have now for a shopping cart?


THe supplier has a typical site....

It would be on the schools website...there would be a supply page...that would have no identifying nomenclature to the supplier.....as far as anyone would know it would another page on the school website...


----------

